# Is Cytomax all it's cracked up to be? This is a real question.



## sjcaguy (Jul 14, 2005)

So I'm easing my way into the cycling world, and every time I visit a shop or hang out with folks who ride, they have tubs of Cytomax and Endurox sitting around. 

I was looking at some of the claims Cytomax makes on their site and was curious if people's empirical experience validates what Cytosport says the stuff does. Two of their statements stuck out at me: 1) buffers lactic acid production in your muscles 2) succinates enhance oxygen delivery by up to 11% during exercise, reducing perceived exertion and minimizing muscle damage. 

Is this for real? If those things are true, then this stuff seems worth trying. Yes? No? Maybe so?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

unscientific opinion : it's all high-end Kool-aid.

I drink mostly water, because it goes down better and leaves no mouth nastiness, and eat anything from powerbars and gels to bananas and fig newtons. I stock 1 bottle of 2 with a sports drink when it's a long enough ride that I don't want to try to stomach that many solids.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sjcaguy said:


> So I'm easing my way into the cycling world, and every time I visit a shop or hang out with folks who ride, they have tubs of Cytomax and Endurox sitting around.
> 
> Is this for real? If those things are true, then this stuff seems worth trying. Yes? No? Maybe so?


I've wondered this myself too. I have always just drank water. I've asked some of the guys I ride with and they say it helps, especially with recovery. I'm getting to the point of getting a sample of Cytomax and seeing if I can tell any difference.

I don't expect miracles and neither should you.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Compared to water*

If you could ever actually find the "research" that supports these claims, you would find that it often uses water as the control. Sure it's better than water, but how does it compare to, say, food? The answer is best summed up by Argentius: it's just high end Kool Aid.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

It has been on sale recently at Performance Bike. I wouldn't buy any of it at full price.
Wait till it is 40-50% off.




sjcaguy said:


> So I'm easing my way into the cycling world, and every time I visit a shop or hang out with folks who ride, they have tubs of Cytomax and Endurox sitting around.
> 
> I was looking at some of the claims Cytomax makes on their site and was curious if people's empirical experience validates what Cytosport says the stuff does. Two of their statements stuck out at me: 1) buffers lactic acid production in your muscles 2) succinates enhance oxygen delivery by up to 11% during exercise, reducing perceived exertion and minimizing muscle damage.
> 
> Is this for real? If those things are true, then this stuff seems worth trying. Yes? No? Maybe so?


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

Argentius said:


> unscientific opinion : it's all high-end Kool-aid.
> 
> I drink mostly water, because it goes down better and leaves no mouth nastiness, and eat anything from powerbars and gels to bananas and fig newtons. I stock 1 bottle of 2 with a sports drink when it's a long enough ride that I don't want to try to stomach that many solids.


my solid trio are gatorade, bananas and poptarts. perfection.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I try to never buy it at full price.. 

- GNC gold club + sales
- Sponsorships
- Performance/Nashbar deals.

Keep in mind that this stuff is WAY cheaper then beer and about the same or cheaper then soda if you divide up the price among the # of servings.

I do think it works, Cytomax doesn't taste too good, none of it really matters though. When I need it is 5+ hour rides out in the blazing heat. I take one bottle of it to start the ride, after that I drink 50% water/ 50% whatever sports drink the gas station has. I like Endurox after the ride though, it goes down easy even with an upset stomach, and the Orange tastes pretty decent.

Kool-Aid will probably f*ck you up good if you drink it through a 100+ mile ride in the heat. At least Gatorade has some electrolytes, Kool-Aid is just sugar. So it is a little unfair to compare these to Kool-Aid. Heck even Gatorade if too strong will make me sick climbing in the heat, these don't.

Ben


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*cytomax iced tea flavor*

I actually quite liked the iced tea flavor Cytomax Lite. But I have not seen it for some time. If anyone knows of a source, please pass it on. Currently using the fruit punch flavor. 

I would also recommend the endurance drink made by Power Bar. It's not so sweet that you feel that dilution is mandatory. (Most people dilute because too sweet, not because too much electrolyte content.)

I have started to take electrolyte replacement capsules on very long rides in the summer. They have made a huge difference after in the third or fourth hour, especially since at that point you've run out of whatever drink you originally brought and are likely drinking water or diluted gatorade from the 7/11. They have saved me a couple times already this summer.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

It works better than water. I've only used water until I went on a sponsor ride and they had free cytomax. I could tell the difference. I buy at perfrormance for $22 for 84 servings.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

It has been really hot and humid north of Houston. I been adding 1/4 teaspoon of low sodium salt which is high in potassium and some protien to gatorade cut by some water for drinking during the ride. It's cheap and I think better than water under the condition I ride.

I use Endurex after long or hard rides for recovery. What is the amount of carbs and protien in the Cytomax?


----------



## bighead (Feb 27, 2005)

Schneiderguy said:


> It has been really hot and humid north of Houston. I been adding 1/4 teaspoon of low sodium salt which is high in potassium and some protien to gatorade cut by some water for drinking during the ride. It's cheap and I think better than water under the condition I ride.


Funny, I usually use Cytomax, but I recently cobbled together a replacement in a pinch (I was riding Upstate in the country) by diluting Gatorade and adding a pinch of salt. I also made a bottle of diluted orange juice with a little salt, and that was fine too. Actually, come to think of it, I did have stomach cramps for the first time in a long while that weekend...I can't say that was why, though.

I've had good results from Cytomax, though its hard to quantify them - at least, no cramping, bonking or vomiting. What's not to like? I like the Citrus flavor, and it holds up well in a warm water bottle.

I also found some really good figs, which I like better than Clif bars - just about the right amount of sugar and they hold up well in heat.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

*Try the one serving packages before buying bulk...*

I know a significant number of people who swear by Cytomax. I have different feelings on the topic.

I have two issues with Cytomax: 1) I can't stand the flavor - I find it to be sickeningly sweet, even diluted. When warm, it gets even worse. 2) Cytomax gives me stomach cramps and seems to cause bloating. I don't, in general, have a weak stomach, so this is somewhat of an aberration. In the most recent iteration of Cytomax, they started using an artificial sweetener - Splenda or sucralose (brand name, generic). I believe that some of the anecdotal side effects of this molecule are bloating, cramps, etc. However, I am not certain of required doses, etc for this to occur. Since the time that I used Cytomax, I have heard several other people complaining of the same issues.

If you are interested in trying the stuff out, I recommend borrowing some or getting a 1 serving packet to see if it agrees with you.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Personal opinion...*



achiral said:


> I know a significant number of people who swear by Cytomax. I have different feelings on the topic.
> 
> I have two issues with Cytomax: 1) I can't stand the flavor - I find it to be sickeningly sweet, even diluted. When warm, it gets even worse. 2) Cytomax gives me stomach cramps and seems to cause bloating. I don't, in general, have a weak stomach, so this is somewhat of an aberration. In the most recent iteration of Cytomax, they started using an artificial sweetener - Splenda or sucralose (brand name, generic). I believe that some of the anecdotal side effects of this molecule are bloating, cramps, etc. However, I am not certain of required doses, etc for this to occur. Since the time that I used Cytomax, I have heard several other people complaining of the same issues.
> 
> If you are interested in trying the stuff out, I recommend borrowing some or getting a 1 serving packet to see if it agrees with you.


Personally, I've tried just about every energy drink going out there, and have thrown together a few of my own over the years to try out. 

Anyway, as someone else mentioned before I think, I've had extremely good luck with the Powerbar Endurance drink mix. It seems to work fairly well for me. Prevents the bonk, has the mix of stuff that I like, tastes OK, doesn't mess with my stomach (even when it's warm), and generally gives a good feeling for me. Also, there's no protein in it like some others out there, and that just messes with my mid section when they put stuff like that in drink mixes. That being said, I normally save it for races or really long hot rides, so on regular training days, I use water only.

Disclaimer: This is just my personal opinion of one drink mix that works for me, and might not have the same effect for you. But I'd give it a try.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I got some pretty bad cramps Wednesday night on a very hard ride. It was 90+ degrees and a lot of us were withering from the heat.

Yesterday I started looking at the Cytomax ingredients very carefully and I think I will not buy it again after I finish this cannister and I'm going to be very careful about when I use it.

Why? It has caffeine in it! At least the flavors that say "with herbal lift". They don't mention anywhere that it has caffeine unless you read the ingredients. The offending ingredient is "guarana extract". So much for herbal lift, it is just a stimulant additive like Red Bull!

Now this may be fine and dandy for some people. But my main issue is I will often ride after work. I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine, and I have even been drinking another serving of Cytomax after I get home from the ride. That might be 8:30 at night and I think it is probably contributing to me having trouble with sleeping and recovery after the rides.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Quit whining. .*



benInMA said:


> I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine, and I have even been drinking another serving of Cytomax after I get home from the ride. That might be 8:30 at night and I think it is probably contributing to me having trouble with sleeping and recovery after the rides.


. .Do a few shots of an excellent Chilled Vodka like Sky. . It'll smooth you right out for bed time.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Yes!!!*



sjcaguy said:


> So I'm easing my way into the cycling world, and every time I visit a shop or hang out with folks who ride, they have tubs of Cytomax and Endurox sitting around.
> 
> I was looking at some of the claims Cytomax makes on their site and was curious if people's empirical experience validates what Cytosport says the stuff does. Two of their statements stuck out at me: 1) buffers lactic acid production in your muscles 2) succinates enhance oxygen delivery by up to 11% during exercise, reducing perceived exertion and minimizing muscle damage.
> 
> Is this for real? If those things are true, then this stuff seems worth trying. Yes? No? Maybe so?


When I got back into heavy cycling, 10+ years ago, I was drinking only water or Gatoraid. Along the way I discovered Cytomax and have never looked back. Even when I run out of it now and go with out for a while, I can tell the difference in the speed in which I recover.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I like to drink something with some carbs (sugar or simple starch) in it for energy. I generally drink Cytomax because I like the flavor better than Gatorade, but I ran out of cytomax a couple of weeks ago and used Gatorade instead for a while and noticed no change in performance on 20-40 mile solo training rides at 19-21 mph average speeds. Looking at my training logs, there is no way to tell from the speed, time, or heart-rate data which drink I used when. Gatorade powder is a lot cheaper. I'm still sticking with Cytomax because overall I like the taste.

Water works for many people, but I like to get calories with my drinks so I don't have to fuss with eating bars or goo. On the other hand, sugary drinks rot your teeth much faster than goo and water.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

Fredke said:


> I like to drink something with some carbs (sugar or simple starch) in it for energy. I generally drink Cytomax because I like the flavor better than Gatorade, but I ran out of cytomax a couple of weeks ago and used Gatorade instead for a while and noticed no change in performance on 20-40 mile solo training rides at 19-21 mph average speeds. Looking at my training logs, there is no way to tell from the speed, time, or heart-rate data which drink I used when. Gatorade powder is a lot cheaper. I'm still sticking with Cytomax because overall I like the taste.
> 
> Water works for many people, but I like to get calories with my drinks so I don't have to fuss with eating bars or goo. On the other hand, sugary drinks rot your teeth much faster than goo and water.


you sound already to have enough of a "high'" --- without the sugar


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

carbfib said:


> you sound already to have enough of a "high'" --- without the sugar


Each to his own. If you prefer the taste of Gatorade, go for it. It's cheaper and seems to work just as well, but to me it tastes too metallic.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

sjcaguy said:


> Is this for real? If those things are true, then this stuff seems worth trying. Yes? No? Maybe so?


Personal experience: I used a variety of other, non-CytoMax drink supplements for years, and picked up a bucket of CytoMax on sale a couple of months ago. I mixed two bottles at the specified concentration, then went for my usual Sunday ride (105 miles, 9.8k feet elevation) and felt a very noticeable decrease in lactic acid burn toward the end of the ride. I've been using the stuff ever since, and have continued to notice a decrease in the burn. Also, my times have improved. I'm generally very sceptical of this stuff, but I'll continue to use Cytomax.

Jeff


----------



## Follower (Jul 24, 2005)

All I know is it tastes good, (orange) haha, I only drink water on a ride but after or before sometimes I drink Cytomax, and I like it, its more filling than water but I'm not a scientist


----------

